# Por la Sierra Madre Occidental...



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Este fin de semana rodaremos de Mascota a Puerto Vallarta por la "vía rápida", pasando por San José del Mosco, Zapotán, Barandillas, Río Cuale y rancherías intermedias. Me toca ser el guía de otros 5 valientes dispuestos a afrontar 90 Kilómetros plenamente montañosos, con subidas de hasta 19% de pendiente y temperaturas de hasta 40 grados (y quizá fuertes descensos con manejo técnico, dependiendo de cómo hayan dejado la lluvias el camino)... pero con la recompensa de llegar a disfrutar de las bondades de la playa el mismo día :thumbsup: lo cual es una gran ventaja en un fin de semana.

No creo llegar a ver valkirias cabalgantes (lo máximo son alrededor de 1,900msnm) pero sí espero ver algunos bikinis caminantes...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Suerte con el recorrido, es uno de los que siempre he querido hacer. :thumbsup: 
Cuantos ks van a hacer rodando y cuantos cargando?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Suerte con el recorrido, es uno de los que siempre he querido hacer. :thumbsup:
> Cuantos ks van a hacer rodando y cuantos cargando?


Si te refieres a lo "pedaleable" de la ruta, yo diría que es 100% pedaleable. Ahora bien, siempre y cuando se tengan las piernas suficientes para ello. La parte más complicada es una subida que hay enseguida de Zapotán, no es muy larga pero sí bien empinada y con el terreno algo suelto... además que para entonces el calor y la humedad pegan fuerte. En lo personal, siempre he tenido que caminar esta parte (al menos).


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Suena muy interesante su recorrido, hasta me gustaria acompañarlos, pues esa ruta en particular no la conozco.
Acabó de ir a Vallarta hace 2 semanas, pero sin bici, los paisajes estan majestuosos, la jungla esta densa y verde, aunque ya no hace tanto calor aun se siente algo.

Tambien mi grupo mañana sabado subiran a las antenes del nevado de colima.

Desgraciadamente mañana tengo guardia en el trabajo y no podre ir ni a una ni a otra, pero les deseo mucha suerte y que se diviertan en ese recorrido.

Me conformare, rodando aunque sea el domingo en la Primavera, por si Zapobiker quieres acompañarme, nos vemos en postes.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Si te refieres a lo "pedaleable" de la ruta, yo diría que es 100% pedaleable. .


A eso, sobre todo después de el temporal de lluvias que tuvimos y a cuantos kms son en total.
Salu2 y suerte.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Buena suerte!

Y toman fotos... sobre todo a las bikinudas! :thumbsup:  Es mas, pueden olvidar fotos de las rodadas, pero no de las bikinudas...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

blatido said:


> No creo llegar a ver valkirias cabalgantes (lo máximo son alrededor de 1,900msnm) pero sí espero ver algunos bikinis caminantes...


Muy de acuerdo..prefiero los bikinis tambien!! jejeje!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como moderador tengo que hacer sentir mi autoridad de vez en cuando.... asi que exijo fotos de la rodada Y de las bikinudas... 

Se oye perra esa ruta... rodar en las costas es un negocio muy diferente a rodar tierra adentro... la humedad y el calor compensan por la "falta" de altura.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Algunas fotos...*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, y las fotos de las Bikinudas????????? :nono: :nono: :nono: 

Sin eso, no valio pa nada la rodad, la tienen que repetir la siguiente semana....


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey, y las fotos de las Bikinudas????????? :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> Sin eso, no valio pa nada la rodad, la tienen que repetir la siguiente semana....


Calma, calma... por eso dije "algunas fotos", todavía faltan... es para hacerla de emoción


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Very cool. More photos please! 

Really enjoyed the 4 day ride I did across the Sierra Madre del Sur in Oaxaca. Loved the way the ecosystem changed when we crossed over to the pacific side.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo creo que si estuvo pesada la ruta, para que se tronara un cuadro Spider debe de haber tenido partes muy duras.
Sorry, tenía que decirlo.
A ver si funciona el "customer service" de Intense?
Por cierto, muy buenas fotos, como de costumbre, aunque esperamos el resto.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Yo creo que si estuvo pesada la ruta, para que se tronara un cuadro Spider debe de haber tenido partes muy duras.
> Sorry, tenía que decirlo.
> A ver si funciona el "customer service" de Intense?
> Por cierto, muy buenas fotos, como de costumbre, aunque esperamos el resto.


Pues... al margen de que tan "dura" sea la ruta (esto siempre es relativo, depende la escala del ciclista en cuestión) lo cierto es que Jaime lleva ya 2 cuadros Intense Spider XVP que se fracturan (o para no exagerar, se fisuran) de la misma zona (justo por debajo de donde se inserta el poste del asiento). La primera ocasión aparentemente tenía que ver con la longitud del poste (muy corta), pero esta vez no era ése el problema... estamos hablando de un cuadro de +$1,500 dls. y como que sí decepciona que estas cosas ocurran :madman: . Hemos hecho muchas rutas juntos, en todo tipo de terreno y es el único cuadro al que le ha pasado esto (tal vez el problema sea Jaime, también tronó un cuadro Colnago de ruta, jejeje... jk). Ojalá se lo puedan reponer.

Y en cuanto tenga oportunidad, cuelgo más fotos...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Más fotos...*


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Always good when a ride ends at the beach!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Viendo las noticias últimamente (y viviendo en el DF) se le olvida a uno lo bonito que es este país... Felicidades por esa rodada :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mi computadora ha de estar fallando gacho.... sigo sin ver las bikinudas....


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

mientras no sean makanudas no hay bronca...jajajajaj


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Ese recorrido se ve buenisimo y la cuarta foto de arriba a abajo en el mensaje #9 no tiene madre... 

Gracias por colgar tus fotos...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estan muy padres sus fotos, y me parece muy atractiva esa ruta, toda una hazaña para aventartela en un solo día, felicidades por eso y de nuevo gracias por publicar las fotos y por proponer nuevas aventuras.

Por cierto hoy sabado en la cima de la torre 1 conocí a tu cuate, al que se le rompió su cuadro intense spider, y ya me estubo platicando que es el segundo que se le rompe y que en este último el buen Mr. Intense no le respondió con la garantia. Ya despues se me ocurrió decirle que sería bueno,como ultimo recurso que le tome una foto al cuadro roto y que lo publique en el foro de Intense y que explique su caso y su falta de atencion del custom service, a ver si asi le da pena a JS y por quedar bien en su foro, con sus seguidores le resuelve algo a tu amigo.
Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Estan muy padres sus fotos, y me parece muy atractiva esa ruta, toda una hazaña para aventartela en un solo día, felicidades por eso y de nuevo gracias por publicar las fotos y por proponer nuevas aventuras.
> 
> Por cierto hoy sabado en la cima de la torre 1 conocí a tu cuate, al que se le rompió su cuadro intense spider, y ya me estubo platicando que es el segundo que se le rompe y que en este último el buen Mr. Intense no le respondió con la garantia. Ya despues se me ocurrió decirle que sería bueno,como ultimo recurso que le tome una foto al cuadro roto y que lo publique en el foro de Intense y que explique su caso y su falta de atencion del custom service, a ver si asi le da pena a JS y por quedar bien en su foro, con sus seguidores le resuelve algo a tu amigo.
> Saludos


No cabe duda, "ciclomontañistas somos y en el singletrack andamos"... pues qué caray, no sabía que había obtenido una respuesta negativa por parte de Intense. Como lo mencioné, la neta si dá coraje que un producto que cuesta una buena lana salga así de defectuoso; a mí por ejemplo me pasó con las suspensiones Fox cuando recién compré mi Stumpjumper, el amortiguador trasero se fastidió y perdió todo el aire (cuestión de empaques, al parecer) y a la tijera no le funcionaba la válvula TerraLogic. Esto antes de cumplir 6 meses con mi bici... :madmax:

En fin, yo sé que marcas como Fox e Intense son buenas y producen artículos de muy buena calidad y desempeño, pero siempre deja un mal sabor de boca el que a uno personalmente le toque la experiencia de sus "porcentajes de fallas" (así sean el 0.001%).

Finalmente, la ruta como siempre una buena alternativa para ir a Vallarta, pero hay que buscar nuevas experiencias: quiero intentar Talpa-Cuale-Tuito-Yelapa (no conozco la ruta) en un solo día; suena difícil pero no imposible, aunque habrá que entrenar bien para ello. Veremos si a principios de 2009...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Muy bonito el paseo. Gracias, Blatido.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Finalmente, si alguien no tiene algo mejor qué hacer este fin de semana, pueden checarse el relato completo de la pedaleada aquí...


----------



## gsolares (May 10, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Esta semana santa del 2011 he tenido la oportunidad de recorrer la ruta ciudad Guzmán - Puerto Vallarta con 2 buenísimos amigos Rogelio Aguilar, Sergio Mireles y 1 de mis Hijos Francisco Emanuel, y verdaderamente los 4 días de recorrido son de otro mundo, la majestuosidad de nuestra madre naturaleza, el cantico de las aves, el agua corriendo por los ríos, la sencillez de las personas que encuentras, las comidas de los pueblos.

El ciclomontañismo es un fabuloso estilo de vida.

Animo nos falta mucho por pedalear.


----------



## gsolares (May 10, 2011)

gsolares said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta semana santa del 2011 he tenido la oportunidad de recorrer la ruta ciudad Guzmán - Puerto Vallarta con 2 buenísimos amigos Rogelio Aguilar, Sergio Mireles y 1 de mis Hijos Francisco Emanuel, y verdaderamente los 4 días de recorrido son de otro mundo, la majestuosidad de nuestra madre naturaleza, el cantico de las aves, el agua corriendo por los ríos, la sencillez de las personas que encuentras, las comidas de los pueblos.
> 
> ...


Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

gsolares said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta semana santa del 2011 he tenido la oportunidad de recorrer la ruta ciudad Guzmán - Puerto Vallarta con 2 buenísimos amigos Rogelio Aguilar, Sergio Mireles y 1 de mis Hijos Francisco Emanuel, y verdaderamente los 4 días de recorrido son de otro mundo, la majestuosidad de nuestra madre naturaleza, el cantico de las aves, el agua corriendo por los ríos, la sencillez de las personas que encuentras, las comidas de los pueblos.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues que buena rodada y reseña , gracias por compartir !!!


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muy buenas fotos y que chulos sitios por los que rueda, este fin documentare una ruta con fotos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

gsolares said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> y verdaderamente los 4 días de recorrido son de otro mundo, la majestuosidad de nuestra madre naturaleza, el agua corriendo por los ríos.....
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias por compartirlo, sé has hecho otros paseos por esa ruta y quizas en otra epoca del año.......
si tienes otras fotos te agradecería las subieras.

Saludos
Que, nos vemos en postes este Fin ?


----------



## gsolares (May 10, 2011)

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php/cat/1992


----------



## gsolares (May 10, 2011)




----------

